# Final plans for new layout



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

After two months of planning I have completed my design for my layout. 
It is 7 foot by 20.5 foot layout. I used RTS 8.0 for the design, and I plan on replacing all the 24 degree turns with flextrack and making them 30 degree. 

The plan is to build it into three modules with legs that remove for transport. 

Each section will have its own booster (DCS100).


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you probably wanted to say 24" radius not degree. 
7x20 foot... that makes for 3.5 feet reach when working on the middle, how are you going t reach that deep? 3 feet deep is pushing it already IMO. even if divided into 3 tables you have 7x~7 squares, middle is still barely reachable.


----------



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

tankist said:


> you probably wanted to say 24" radius not degree.
> 7x20 foot... that makes for 3.5 feet reach when working on the middle, how are you going t reach that deep? 3 feet deep is pushing it already IMO. even if divided into 3 tables you have 7x~7 squares, middle is still barely reachable.


Thank you for the radius correction.

The plan is to place a hole in the middle so I can reach it, and the table will be a bit lower and a ladder will be used to place stuff in the middle. I will keep it in mind though.


----------



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay,

Nice little update on my layout.

Going off of Tanklist's advice I have trimmed a foot off the length and a foot off the length. I have finished building the frame for the 1st module. I added detachable legs and reduced the planned height from 4 ft to 3 feet 6 inches.


----------



## rhenry (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

